# Plant ID ?



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

not sure what this is any ideas? looks like some sort of long grass to me?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks to be Cyperus helferi (this is just an educated guess and not a plant I've kept).

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i'd agree with that.


----------



## SGmenace (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks guys, that defiantly looks like it.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

sure is Cyperus helferi,nice background rosette plant


----------

